
Show HN: SeedAndDew – Support open source with one subscription - acolytic
https://www.seedanddew.com/
======
acolytic
Hey everyone, this is Alex from SeedAndDew. The idea here to give people a way
to contribute to open source as a whole with the revenue being distributed in
proportion to how much you care about a project. The proxy we're using for now
is the amount of time you spend reading documentation. We currently have 12
projects on board including projects like SQLAlchemy, Bundler, RSpec and Gorm
and have a few more in the pipeline.

